# Advice please: I think my bunny has snuffles??!



## Kirsty2008 (May 27, 2008)

Hi all,
I have two bunnies which I rescued from a centre in June, they are both around 10 months old now, the boy Taco is a lop and he regularly has sneezing fits and blows his nose, I've noticed the end of his nose looks a little wet and sometimes has a little bit of discharge where he's blown the snot out! His eyes look fine and not runny. If I put my head close to his his breathing is quite loud and sounds exactly like we do when were all bunged up with a cold! My vet said it's nothing to worry about, but I'm not happy at how easily he dissmissed it and didn't even bother to take a swab for testing. I'm worried if I leave it it could develop into something worse and not mention how it must feel for him, I know I hate it when I have a cold and my nose is all bunged up! The girl, Bell seems fine and never sneezes so I don't think she has it. I read that 20 drops of Echinacea in the water and a herbal bronchial formula could help? Any ideas/advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Kirsty :0)


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My rabbit Sugar suffers with the snuffles and discharge from his nose from time to time. When I take him to the vet they give him an antibiotic which clears the discharge up but he does still sneeze and always has done so I only worry when he has a discharge too.

If there's a discharge coming from your buns nose I'd take him back to the vet and get anti-biotics


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

You need to find another vet.
No problem with the symptoms you have described should be ignored like that and you need to take him back to a vet to get him properly diagnosed and put on appropriate treatment.
If you say where you are then maybe someone could recommend avet that has better knowledge of rabbits.


----------



## Kirsty2008 (May 27, 2008)

toddy said:


> You need to find another vet.
> No problem with the symptoms you have described should be ignored like that and you need to take him back to a vet to get him properly diagnosed and put on appropriate treatment.
> If you say where you are then maybe someone could recommend avet that has better knowledge of rabbits.


Thanks I will start a new thread asking if anyone knows of a rabbit savvy vet in my area!


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

You need to find a rabbit savvy vet, a rabbit with snuffles should be treated with antibiotics. One of mine died as a result and it was just awful. Perhaps get his teeth checked too x


----------

